# Enpsychlopedia



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 15, 2005)

Enpsychlopedia


> *Test Drive Our New Open Source Encyclopedia*
> Building upon our efforts over at Enpsychlopedia.com, we're building a psychology-oriented, open-source version of the world-famous open-source Wikipedia. You can see the first efforts of this new way of accessing a great deal of psychology and mental health material here:
> 
> http://psychcentral.com/psypsych/
> ...


----------



## ThatLady (Mar 16, 2005)

That is really a wonderful resource to have! I look forward to watching it grow. Thanks to all of you for making this information available. )


----------



## Angie611 (Mar 16, 2005)

I think it's great, I'm sure it will come in handy for me.  I did see that, just to name 2 people that are missing, Vygotsky and Piaget are not on the list.  I'm especially surprised that Piaget isn't there.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 16, 2005)

I was surprised that Carl Rogers wasn't on the list either...

To clarify, this isn't a PsychLinks project -- it's from PsychCentral (Dr. John Grohol). I just thought it was an interesting project.


----------



## Angie611 (Mar 17, 2005)

David Baxter said:
			
		

> I was surprised that Carl Rogers wasn't on the list either...
> 
> To clarify, this isn't a PsychLinks project -- it's from PsychCentral (Dr. John Grohol). I just thought it was an interesting project.



I realized that when I clicked the link.  I actually signed up for the forum at that site, but it seems like mostly a chit-chat type of forum, which is okay, but I prefer the way this one is set up and run.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 17, 2005)

Yes, that's from John Grohol's blog...


----------

